# Glitzerschrift *brauche Hilfe*



## Caro-H (8. April 2008)

Also ich habe weder gute Bildbearbeitungsprogramme (nur Paint Shop Pro) noch habe ich irgendeine Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung, deswegen hoffe ich hier Hilfe zu bekommen.
Es geht um folgendes: Ich möchte meiner Freundin (Doro-Fan) ein Bild ins Gästebuch posten, auf welchem links oben in Glitzerschrift "FIGHT FOR ROCK" stehen soll.
Ich habe schon etwas rumprobiert, habe aber keine Ahnung wie man Glitzerschrift macht
Hier mal mein Versuch:





Die Schriftart die ich verwendet habe heißt Monotype Corsiva, Schriftgröße: 41
Die Schriftfarbe sollte wie in meinem Versuch lila oder blau sein und das Glitzer silber (wegen dem silbernen Schmuck).
Wenn mir das jemand so in der Art machen könnte, würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen. Muss aber nicht genau so werden, ihr könnt die Schrift auch ändern, hauptsache es sieht gut aus  
Schonmal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN dafür.
Hier nochmal das Bild ohne Schrift:


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Sowas wie im Anhang (sweetmissy.net)?


----------



## Caro-H (8. April 2008)

thx, wusste nicht dass es sowas auch online gibt.
Aber leider ist der text zu groß. so ein mist.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Den kannst du in Paint Shop Pro garantiert verkleinern. Verwende mal die Programmhilfe und suche nach "transformieren" oder "Größe verändern" oder sowas in die Richtung.


----------



## Caro-H (8. April 2008)

hab grad mal weng rumprobiert, also das mit dem verkleinern hab ich grad noch so hingekriegt.
aber dass das ding nen weissen hintergrund hat ist ein problem. kann man das irgendwie transparent machen? wenn ja, wie? 
hab keine ahnung von sowas.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Google, sowie die Forumssuche hätten zu einem Ergebnis geführt.

http://forum.pixelfresh.de/index.php?topic=2348.msg13103#msg13103


----------

